# Bitte um eure hilfe !



## Teichforum.info (21. Juli 2005)

Hallo an alle !!


Ich habe mir vor 4 Jahren ein Haus gekauft…… und im Garten ist ein Riesen – Teich  !!!

Er ist etwa 8 x 10 Meter groß und es sind ca. 70 Goldfische in ihm.

Links neben dem Teich sind noch 3 Nebenbecken, die so wie es aussieht etwas höher liegen als der Teich selber – da die Becken zwar feucht sind, aber nicht „unter Wasser“ liegen.

Die Nebenbecken sind voll mit Wasserpflanzen – fragt mich aber nicht was für welche…. Ich habe nämlich überhaupt keine Ahnung von Pflanzen und Teichen !!

Ich habe so die Befürchtung , dass das Wasser an der tiefsten stelle im Teich ( „links hinten“) angesaugt werden sollte, und dann in das erste Nebenbecken gepumpt werden sollte („ links hinten“) – so dass das Wasser dann von selber in das mittlere  („links mitte“)  läuft und dann in das linke vordere Becken …. Und von dort dann wieder in den Teich links vorne – dort ist die flachste stelle im Teich.

-	Als eine Art Biologischen – Filter ??!  

Wie gesagt…… ich habe KEINE  Ahnung !


Ich habe mir mal ein Teich – Testerset gekauft (mit Stäbchen)  - danach zu Urteilen, ist mit dem Teich alles ok.

Jedoch ist der Teich SEHR grün …. – Algen ?!

Ich habe mir Überlegt, ob ich mir nicht einen  Teichfilter selber baue……. einen Patronenfilter mit einer UV – Lampe…….

Wie groß müssten die Dimensionen des Filters sein ?? 

Ich schätze, dass soo 60.000 – 80.000 Liter Wasser im Teich sind ….

Ich habe was gelesen das im Filter etwa 1/3 des Teichinhaltes sein müsste……

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen ?

Was hat es mit den Nebenbecken auf sich ??
Was brauche ich für einen Filter ??
Reicht eine UV- Lampe gegen die Algen ??

Habe hier auch schon viel gelesen…..aber als „Neuling“ doch ein wenig viel auf einmal !




DANKE im Voraus  !!
Oliver aus Minden.


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Juli 2005)

hallo oliver,

ich würde zuerst mal versuchen die nebenbecken wieder in aktion zu setzen - ich denke daß diese sehr gute dienste gegen die schwebealgen leisten können .......

dann können wir weitersehen - step by step

versuche mal ein paar fotos der anlage einzustellen !


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Juli 2005)

Hy juergen !

Danke für deine schnelle Antwort !

Ich habe ein Foto in "Meinem Album "  - versuche es mal hier mit anzuhängen.......

wie man auf dem Foto (hoffentlich) sieht, ist er sehr grün !

die Nebenbecken sind noch links neben den Pflanzen die im Teich selber sind......


kann man auf den Foto glaube ich nicht gut sehen   

werde mal besser Fotos einstellen.

DANKE

Oliver


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Juli 2005)

Da sind die 3 Nebenbecken


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Juli 2005)

Hi Olli,

es hört sich so an, als ob Du einen Pflanzfilter hättest.
Das wäre sehr positiv! 

Wie Jürgen schon sagte, versuche diesen erst mal am laufen zu bringen,dann sehen wir weiter 

Hast Du überhaupt eine Pumpe?? :?


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Juli 2005)

Hallo !  

Danke für eure Antworten !

Ich habe eine  2.100 Liter Pumpe ( diese Typischen Baumarkt dinger  :? )

und eine 15.000 Liter Pumpe...... die wollte ich für den Patronenfilter benutzen    

ich habe aber auch die befürchtung, daß die  15.000 Liter Pumpe zu viel Kraft hat......spühlt mir wahrscheinlich alle Pflanzen wech-....??!

obwohl... kann sie ja auch schwächer einstellen   
werde das mal ausprobieren !

aber was macht mehr sinn....... viel Wasser durchzuhauhen - also viel druck oder eher weniger Wasser  .....das es so dahin Pütkert.....??




ist es denn nicht sinvoll einen Wasserwechsel vorher zu machen, oder meint ihr das klappt so ?? 



Wie gesagt....habe KEINE Ahnung !


DANKE für alle Antworten !

Oliver


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Juli 2005)

hallo oliver,

ein langsamer durchlauf durch die pflanzenbecken reicht - wobei eine 2100l pumpe wohl doch einwenig dürftig ist - die 10 000er wohl einwenig viel ....... einfach mal an die 10 000er einen kugelhahn 1,5"  dranhängen und einspeisen lassen dann siehst du schon wie sich das wasser anlässt. ist es zuviel, am hahn runterreduzieren .......... anhand der reduzierung kannst du dann vage erkennen welche pumpenstärke in etwa passt.  
diese kannst du dir dann besorgen und mit der 10 000er den filter speißen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Aug. 2005)

Hallo an alle !


Habe jetzt über 1 Woche die Pumpe laufen lassen..... jedoch ohne Sichtbaren erfolg   

Was nun ?

Bin am Überlegen ob ich jetzt anfange den Patronenfilter zu bauen......

und zusätzlich eine (oder besser 2) UVC Lampen mit anschließen ?!

Wie stelle  ich das am besten an .... ich meine die Reihenfolge....... Eine Vorkammer (500 l Regentonne oder reicht 300 l ?) dann  1 oder 2 UVC´s  dann 500 l Regentonne als Patronnenfilter umbauen und von dort zurück in den Teich - alles mit einer 15.000 Literpumpe eventl. noch eine Sauerstoff Zuführung durch diese kleinen Pumpen mit Stein.

ABER vorher einen Wasserwechsel  ich dachte an nicht ganz 3/4  ?!


Kann das zu einem sauberen Teich verhelfen ??


Danke für eure Hilfe !!

Oliver


Ach noch was.....

Ich war am Wochenende auf eine Hochzeit in Lingenau bei Dessau.....
die haben am Hotel auch einen kleinen Teich gehabt......

Was mich aber Fasziniert hat, war  ......

auf dem Teich waren 2 wie soll ich sagen .........(Fotos kann ich eventl. noch anheften) große Einmachgläser ( ca. 30 Liter groß ) die voller Wasser waren, und auf dem Kopf gedreht..... die Unterkannte der Gläser (offene Seite) "schwamm" so ca. 3 cm im Wasser – (Das Glas war im Grund befestigt ) So das die Goldfische vom Teich in die Gläser hochgeschwommen sind und wie es aussah sich die Umgebung anschauten - sie waren ja jetzt ungefähr 20 cm über dem Teich !! 

Das war ein Interessanter Anblick, und die Fische haben es anscheinend auch genossen !!

Bis denn……….

Oliver


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Aug. 2005)

Keiner sagt was .......


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Aug. 2005)

Hallo Oli,

ich kann Dir nur zur Geduld raten... einen Teich, an dem jahrelang nichts gemacht wurde, wirst Du nicht innerhalb von wenigen Tagen oder Wochen wieder zu einem Schmuckstück machen können.

Lass ihm einfach Zeit.

Vielleicht ist es sogar das sinnvollste, erstmal bis zum Winter zu warten (den normalen Pflanzenbeschnitt mal ausgenommen). Im Winter klart eigentlich jeder Teich auf. Du kannst dann möglicherweise besser beurteilen, was zu machen ist. Vielleicht musst Du Dir dann überlegen, einmal alles rauszunehmen, um den Teich richtig zu säubern..... wer weiss, was alles auf dem Grund liegt.


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Aug. 2005)

Hallo an alle !


Ich habe den Teich vor 2 Tagen so gut wie leergepumpt - vorher die Goldfische rausgekäschert und in 3  - 300 Liter Regentonne gesetzt.

Als ich mich der hintersten und tiefsten Ecke genähert habe, kam nur noch braun Zähflüssige Suppe !! 
Die selbst die Pumpe nicht mehr abpumpen konnte.
Also alles mit 10 Liter Eimern rausgeschüppt ….. so ca. 3000 Liter ……..ich würde sagen pure *******.

Ich habe den Rand mit purem Wasser und Bürste gereinigt………Fische wieder rein ( leider sind auch einige bei draufgegangen ) so ungefähr 80 Stück……….Kranwasser mit Reinlaufen lassen und den rest denke ich macht der Regen……..

Habe jetzt aber schon alle „Zutaten“ für den Patronenfilter und Vortex gekauft……… es fehlen nur noch die 2 Regentonnen von a 500 Liter – passen nicht ins Auto   


Bis denn

Oliver


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Aug. 2005)

Hallo nochmal an alle !


Habt ihr das den mit den "Wassergläsern" schon mal gesehen ??

habt ihr so was ?

ist das für die Fische eventl.  gefährlich / ungesund ??

MfG

Oliver


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Aug. 2005)

Hallo, 

was sind Wassergläser?

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Aug. 2005)

ich erinnere mich an die Geschichte mit dem Glastunnel, der im Bogen aus dem Wasser rausragt und wieder hineingeht... durch den Druckausgleich bleibt das Wasser konstant in der Röhre, und die Fische können so über die Wasseroberfläche hinausschwimmen

Sieht lustig aus

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Aug. 2005)

ja Doogie !

so in etwa war das auch !


nur halt kein Tunnel sondern "nur"  ein riesiges Glas hallt wie ein Einmachglas nur sehr groß - riesig halt    


Ich glaube sowas Baue ich mir auch.....  


schönen Tag noch an alle

Oliver


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Aug. 2005)

ach noch ganz vergessen !


Ich habe angefangen eine Regentonne umzubauhen ....Vortex und Patronnenfilter........

Ich habe die Flansche mit Tangit an die Regentonne geklebt und verschraubt.........

nur leider ist nicht einer dicht   

ist Tangit nicht das richtige Zeug ?
besser mit Silikon !?

Leider war beim Tangit auch keine Beschreibung bei   

muß ich das Material vorher anrauhen oder so ?

Könnt ihr mir da weiterhelfen ?



DANKE
Oliver  :cry:


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Aug. 2005)

Hallo Olli,

"Innotec" Kleber ist für soetwas besser geeignet 






Silikon hält auf dauer nicht, bei voller Belastung höchstens zwei Jahre


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Aug. 2005)

*DANKE*


----------

